# Fantasy Football - SS.ORG 2008



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

I activated the league. 
If you're interested in playing let me know, and I'll try to get you a spot in the league.

Details and rules are at this link. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/archived-threads/13098-free-fantasy-football-ss-style.html


BTW:
This is what you're playing for... 
"The Steve Heisman UV Commemorative Trophy"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

Live Draft? Who's in?

Place your vote on the League Homepage.

Gotta act quick, two more weeks till kickoff.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2007)

What's the draft date? If I don't have a gig or rehearsal, I'm OK with live...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> What's the draft date? If I don't have a gig or rehearsal, I'm OK with live...



We have alot of options for a live draft...

Just to throw out a date and time : Maybe Sunday September 2nd, 10pm EST?

Give some times and dates if that doesn't work, and I'll post another poll, and get consensus.


THE SEASON STARTS THURSDAY SEPTEMBER 6TH....btw.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in! Can I still have ESPN pick my team if you do a live draft? 

Popsyche says, "Draft Beer, not players!"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I'm in! Can I still have ESPN pick my team if you do a live draft?



Yup... just pre rank.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yup... just pre rank.



Cool! I may drinking to excess that night!


----------



## Lee (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd be up for playing.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone please fill me in on what's this about? When I click on the rules link it tells me that I don't have enough permissions to see it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

eeone said:


> Can anyone please fill me in on what's this about? When I click on the rules link it tells me that I don't have enough permissions to see it.



ESPN - Fantasy Football Rules - Fantasy Football


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2007)

i sucked last year . i don't follow football very much, and didn't care for my team much either. i should be replaced 

now, next year when the baseball season starts back up...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> i sucked last year . i don't follow football very much, and didn't care for my team much either. i should be replaced
> 
> now, next year when the baseball season starts back up...




Thanks Leon..


We have openings.... Who's in?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 22, 2007)

Im in.

Ive never played before though, if that matters to you guys.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> ESPN - Fantasy Football Rules - Fantasy Football



Thanks. 


I'll skip, though.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Im in.
> 
> Ive never played before though, if that matters to you guys.




You'll fit right in... Send me PM with your email address.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2007)

Live Draft is a no-brainer IMO. For me its the most fun part of the league. Secondly, those who can't attend will still get to use their pre-rankings as if there was no live draft. It's a win win.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> You'll fit right in... Send me PM with your email address.



It's sent


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2007)

Please reply to the ROLL CALL thread on the League Homepage. 

I want to make sure we are ready to draft, etc...


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> Please reply to the ROLL CALL thread on the League Homepage.
> 
> I want to make sure we are ready to draft, etc...



Awww! Leon! No Gayliens?


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

All signed up. Dunno if I have the auto-draft/pre-rankings done right though.


----------



## Lee (Aug 23, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> All signed up. Dunno if I have the auto-draft/pre-rankings done right though.



You can just import ESPN's rankings if you want to. It's right above where you do the selections yourself.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

Lee said:


> You can just import ESPN's rankings if you want to. It's right above where you do the selections yourself.



Ok. I marked the ESPN rankings, hit import, then save. Is that it?


----------



## Lee (Aug 23, 2007)

If not, you and I are in the same boat  I assume that's all there is to it.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds good 

My team name is so not right


----------



## Lee (Aug 23, 2007)

The skid marks?


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve, do you have a link to how that draft works? I can't seem to find one.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Steve, do you have a link to how that draft works? I can't seem to find one.
> 
> Thanks!



ESPN FFL 2007: Rules: Draft Methods

ESPN FFL 2007: Rules: Live Draft


Check those links out, and let me know if it helps.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> ESPN FFL 2007: Rules: Draft Methods
> 
> ESPN FFL 2007: Rules: Live Draft
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

LIVE DRAFT SET:

*Type:* Live Draft
*Date:* Sun., Sep. 2, 2007
*Time:* 8:45 PM ET
*Secs Per Pick:* 90


Please go to the League homepage, and use the "TEST YOUR DRAFT" button. It will make sure you have Java set up properly for the draft.


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

For the players that played last year, but haven't stepped forward to confirm that they are in for this year, I will be deleting your team on Wednesday, August 29th, so I can create the schedule and randomize the draft order.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Peters! Trade time!!!!!!


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I got clobbered


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Well I got clobbered



Next week...is a whole new week. At least you don't have Eli Manning on your team.  Bill.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## oompa (Sep 14, 2007)

i think its the third time i check this thread with glowing eyes, just to realize again that there is no actual "Football" content here.

i still haven't decided if i should blame my bad memory or just roll with the fact that you guys dont appriceate -real- sports!


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 14, 2007)

oompa said:


> i think its the third time i check this thread with glowing eyes, just to realize again that there is no actual "Football" content here.
> 
> i still haven't decided if i should blame my bad memory or just roll with the fact that you guys dont appriceate -real- sports!



I get sick of you guys. No offense directly, but having played *soccer* fawk for years at ODP levels, and football at collegiate levels, football is way more of a sport. There is no question about it. The physical element, competitiveness, desire, and team cohesion --er..-- _brotherhood_ is much, much greater than soccer's.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 15, 2008)

*STEVE!*




















































Is it time yet?


----------



## yellowv (Aug 24, 2008)

If you guys are doing this agian and have an open spot I would like to get in. I sent you a pm Steve, but didn't realize how old this thread was


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I haven't had time to even think about ff this year.... Sorry. 

If I can get at least 10 emails from guys that want to play this year... Not play and then quit. Actually PLAY the entire season. Then I'll set it up.

PM here or send an email to [email protected].


----------



## yellowv (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks Steve. Come on guys let get this rolling.


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2008)

Need more guys... Let's do it.

PM me your email, and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 27, 2008)

maybe make an offical 2008 thread?


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> maybe make an offical 2008 thread?



Done.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 28, 2008)

ah I got bad players in the autodraft lol I need to learn how to add players. some nice people still undrafted.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 29, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> ah I got bad players in the autodraft lol I need to learn how to add players. some nice people still undrafted.



Nick, I think that you just inherited someones team from last year. Those won't be your players.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah I thought the same thing at first. Come on guys we need more players here.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2008)

We don't have enough players and I need to schedule a draft SOON.... Anyone else want to play? Hrm.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 29, 2008)

hmmm.. maybe get some offline friends to join? I doubt any of mine would be up for it, they already have leagues, but do you guys have some?


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> hmmm.. maybe get some offline friends to join? I doubt any of mine would be up for it, they already have leagues, but do you guys have some?



I had to do that last year, but it's not as fun. We only have 7 teams signed up, so far..... It's not looking good right now.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm in.

Prepare to taste defeat.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool Eric. Steve if we need some non ss.org guys as a last resort let me know. I have at least 1 buddy who will play, maybe 2.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 31, 2008)

Well it looks like the probably wont happen. We need to draft before Thurday and are still missing a few guys. Anybody want in?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm.. I propose we do the draft kinda later at night.. like 10-11 PM (EST) or so.

Maybe tomorrow or wednesday?


----------



## yellowv (Sep 1, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> hmm.. I propose we do the draft kinda later at night.. like 10-11 PM (EST) or so.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow or wednesday?



We are like 3-4 teams short. Probably wont be a draft.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2008)

Things don't look good... We don't have enough players, and I don't feel like managing the season with half the teams from outside of the ss.org family. 

Sorry, guys.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> Things don't look good... We don't have enough players, and I don't feel like managing the season with half the teams from outside of the ss.org family.
> 
> Sorry, guys.



No problem man. You tried. I would definately rather keep it all ss.org guys as well.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 2, 2008)

i know i came in here late, but if something does still go down im in.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Sep 3, 2008)

So whats the word on this? I got all the e-mails. Did Eric and Mike join up, as well as raising fear? If it's going to happen a draft has to be set soon. ESPN will make it for at least 24 hours from when we try to set a draft and it has to be a certain number of hours before the game starts tommorrow.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in

Prepare to taste defeat...


----------



## Leon (Sep 3, 2008)

i've got WAY too much else going on right now (full-time job, full-time girlfriend, part-time Masters degree, part-time band), and need to keep my internet time open for reading/moderadicalling THIS site


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 4, 2008)

Leon said:


> i've got WAY too much else going on right now (full-time job, full-time girlfriend, part-time Masters degree, part-time band), and need to keep my internet time open for reading/moderadicalling THIS site



 Come on! It only takes about 5 minutes a week to lose to Steve or me!


----------



## Steve (Sep 5, 2008)

Draft is set, we need to do an autodraft this year instead of a live draft. 8 teams / 2 divisions. Rank Your Players. We start counting week two games, so watch out for week one injuries.


Draft Type Autopick Draft 
Draft Date September 12, 2008 5:00 AM ET 
Allow Draft Pick Trading No 
Draft Order Randomized One Hour Prior to Draft Time


----------



## yellowv (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> Draft is set, we need to do an autodraft this year instead of a live draft. 8 teams / 2 divisions. Rank Your Players. We start counting week two games, so watch out for week one injuries.
> 
> 
> Draft Type Autopick Draft
> ...



Not a fan of autopick drafts, but at least we got it going. Thanks Steve. I will be victorious  We should come up with some sort of prize for the champ. Nothing big, but like each of the losers chip in a few bucks for a ss.org t-shirt for the winner. Or like a life size poster of Chris when he was 13 with his mullet and Vision Street Wear shorts on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Not a fan of autopick drafts, but at least we got it going. Thanks Steve. I will be victorious  We should come up with some sort of prize for the champ. Nothing big, but like each of the losers chip in a few bucks for a ss.org t-shirt for the winner. Or like a life size poster of Chris when he was 13 with his mullet and Vision Street Wear shorts on.



I wish I had time to do a live draft... I'm real busy this year working on a couple of projects. 

This is what you're playing for... 
"The Steve Heisman UV Commemorative Trophy"


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2008)

The Draft is almost here! Make sure you have your draft order set!There is a great tutorial in Fantasy 101 if you are new to making these selections, as I am. ESPN did a pretty good job of picking my teams and this year they have the advantage of having the first week under their large corporate belts.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 11, 2008)

Does the trophy come with a full zise UV? Drafting after week 1 saved somebody a wasted 1st round pick on Brady.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Does the trophy come with a full zise UV? .



 - Nope she's mine.



The draft is finished. I edited the week one games, and adjusted the scores so everyone tied. Everyone is 0-0-1 going into Week 2.

Set your roster and let's roll!


----------



## yellowv (Sep 12, 2008)

Steve said:


> - Nope she's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh damn I thought I already had a win


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 14, 2008)

Ya think you could somehow make it so I can get a QB, since the one the league auto-drafted for me had his game postponed by the NFL?


----------



## Steve (Sep 14, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Ya think you could somehow make it so I can get a QB, since the one the league auto-drafted for me had his game postponed by the NFL?



I'm going to try to make it happen, Mike... Not sure if I can pull it off...waivers suck. I'll try to get the highest rated QB available.


Edit: you have a backup QB (kerry collins)..... I assume you want to replace him, correct? Well... I'm going to do it anyway - the highest ranked QB is Jon Kitna, playing at home this week.


EDIT 2: Waivers had already cleared, and you could have picked up any available QB.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn what a crappy week for me. My Dolphins are fucking horrible and I lose the fantasy game by like 3 pts. I got 3 pts combined from Randy Moss and Carson Palmer. DAMN!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2008)

Overall, Great week 1 (or 2)....some real close games. I think the teams are matched up pretty well.... Although some of us are going to live or die on one team *coughphillycough*... - Good luck with that.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 16, 2008)

First Place Baby!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 16, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> First Place Baby!!!



Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 16, 2008)

You mean all season long?


----------



## Lee (Sep 16, 2008)

0-1-1 Bitches!


----------



## raisingfear101 (Sep 24, 2008)

i believe i am now in first


----------



## yellowv (Sep 24, 2008)

I now have 2 losses. Damn I suck in this league. I won my other 3 leagues this week though. I believe I am heavily favored against Bill this week in the preview so hopefully I will start my comeback.


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2008)

Week 4 Update....


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 30, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I now have 2 losses. Damn I suck in this league. I won my other 3 leagues this week though. I believe I am heavily favored against Bill this week in the preview so hopefully I will start my comeback.



I ain't quite done yet!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 21, 2008)

arg this league is a disastre for me.. I got the unfortunate top picks of Tom Brady, Peyton Manning and Chad Johnson to start me off.. Greattt. Thankfully I snatched Drew Brees, and the Titans D, but thats pretty much all I have.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah this league really is horrible for me too. Worst of 4 that I am in. I am 1-5


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 28, 2008)

Where's my trophy?


----------

